# Won't leave the driveway...



## tnluu1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Rocky, is only 10 weeks old last night I took him out for a short little walk about 20 minutes. He really enjoyed it I think every couple of houses I would turn around and give him a treat because he would walk right along my side the entire time. We passed by a couple of houses with barking dogs in their backyard but he just ignored them, he looked at me and then back at the dogs and when I said "lets go" he didn't care for the dog barking at him and came right along and got a treat. He went home and slept like a baby and we went for another walk this morning same thing no problems. But around 4 today I tried to take him out again but he sits there and wimpers at the driveway and wont budge. He will go back towards the house no problem but refuses to walk any further than the driveway. Oh he is on a leash if you are wondering. Does anyone know why he is doing this?? I read something about a fear stage in puppies but why would he be like this out of no where he was fine just this morning! Any input would help


----------



## Littlelady4 (Feb 7, 2013)

My dog did this too...I think she really just prefers to be at home..she's a bit older now, and we still walk frequently, but she always pulls harder when we are headed back home.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tnluu1 (Apr 5, 2013)

He doesn't pull though when we were walking he was always right beside me or sometimes when he got interested in a flower or something he would stop and sniff but come when i said "lets go". He is eating fine and everything still obeys "sit", "paw", "leave it" and other commands. Just refuses to go outside and walk, but does run around in the backyard. It's so weird I dont know why and can't find anything on this problem or what to do.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Nothing at all to worry about. Our dog did this too. They just like to be home and "secure" when they're young. It takes time. Walter used to go a few houses down the street then stop and sit down. He's 18 mos and loves his walks now. Don't force him. He'll let you know. When he's had a couple round of his shots you can drive him somewhere and get out and walk from there. Also, (off subject) but this also gets them used to loading up and going for car rides. Get them used to it as a puppy and you'll be very happy about that later.

Have fun!


----------



## tnluu1 (Apr 5, 2013)

He's okay in the car likes to stick his head out sometimes but never barks or anything except for when we first brought him home.


----------



## tnluu1 (Apr 5, 2013)

So I should just not take him for walks until he is willing to go? How will he get his daily exercise when I throw toys he doesn't bring them back he just lays down and plays with it by himself :/


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe a 20 minute walk is to much for him.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

At 10 weeks, maybe a formal walk is a bit much for him. At that age, I think we were still doing 'walks' around the yard and playing. I won't be doing any actual walks until my pup has had his 3rd set of shots, and even then they will be minimal. Regimented (on leash) walking is very tiring for a puppy as they are used to going in fits and spurts.


----------

